# Ultra-Dog Locking Device



## LGreene (Mar 23, 2012)

I know some of you saw my recent blog post about panic hardware and the creative ways people have of locking it:  http://idighardware.com/2012/03/ww-panic-attack/

Someone sent me a link to this video about the Ultra-Dog locking device:  http://youtu.be/0Rpbrq_f8c4

Would you allow this product to be used "after hours"?  If you would, would you limit it to certain types of buildings?  How would you ensure that the facility removes it while the building is occupied?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 23, 2012)

The Ultra-Dog locking device seem to be better that what they are doing around here, which is 2x4's inthe brackets, chains or padlocks


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 23, 2012)

As mark said, better than the alternative...but, those aren't approved around my 'here' either.

Maybe you could look at it's application for a "when a building is not occupied" with a letter of operations kind of situation for Storage and Factory, or non-MOE doors.


----------



## Doorman (Mar 23, 2012)

Single motion to exit...Check.

No special knowledge or tools... Check.

In the video they are shown stored next to the door.  So a patron can, if he chooses...

At least they only seem to work on drop-bar devices.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 23, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> Single motion to exit...Check.


releasing the lock bar, lifting the device, and moving it out of the way is a single motion?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 23, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> releasing the lock bar, lifting the device, and moving it out of the way is a single motion?


In an NBA continuation to the basket sort of way.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 23, 2012)

Needed that laugh...thanks Coug.

Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## Doorman (Mar 23, 2012)

"_releasing the lock bar, lifting the device, and moving it out of the way is a single motion?_"  And then pushing on the exit device.

Nope, it isn't. Sounds to me like requires special knowledge as well. Sorry, I should have used M$ font 'Sarcastic' before. ;-)


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 23, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> "_releasing the lock bar, lifting the device, and moving it out of the way is a single motion?_"  And then pushing on the exit device.Nope, it isn't. Sounds to me like requires special knowledge as well. Sorry, I should have used M$ font 'Sarcastic' before. ;-)


Sorry Doorman...didn't read your last _"at least they only seem to work on drop-bar devices"_ sentence correctly.   5 o'clock can't come soon enough...should have had Dr gbhammer write me a prescription for two days off.


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2012)

Would allow it when building is not occupied like similar devices

Would do spot checks and complaints for compliance


----------



## LGreene (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody.  I'm not an advocate for these devices but I agree they're better than some of the alternatives.  The problem I see most often is that they're left in place when the building is occupied...this is even worse when it's the chain/padlock or some other method that is used when the building is occupied.


----------

